# The Last Hurrah! (An Attitash Downhill Biking Movie)



## eatskisleep (Oct 20, 2006)

So as the season comes to a wrap (for Attitash anyways) I decided to make another movie.
It is by no means my best movie; I made it pretty fast and I had little good footage to work with as there was little time to ride... but some of the footage that is on there is pretty sweet!

Anyway
*The Last Hurrah*
Columbus Day Weekend 2006 Attitash Downhill Biking.
M_ad Dog Moments ©2004-2004_
right click, save target as
http://www.idrivethetrain.com/assets/video/the_last_horrah.wmv

I should also have some non lift-serviced biking pictures from what has been my favorite day of biking so far.

Opinions and Suggestions wanted...

Thanks for watching,
eatskisleep


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 20, 2006)

Cool movie.  Nice steady shots...tripod?


----------



## eatskisleep (Oct 21, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> Cool movie. Nice steady shots...tripod?


Nope just a steady hand/arm, although I do have a tripod and I use it for the occasional shot here and there.

Thanks.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 21, 2006)

Cool vid, thanks for sharing!


----------



## eatskisleep (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## eatskisleep (Oct 28, 2006)

How about some pictures...

Captions above the pictures for the below pictures 

Massachusetts
Long story to go along with this picture... needless to say, my friend had to abandon his car for the night and return for it in the morning.





I feel tall in this picture  :lol: 



Me and Jack climbing up the hill



Me cornering on one of the hills


----------



## eatskisleep (Oct 28, 2006)

Stupid 10 pictures per post limit...

Me hitting various drops at the pits (many pictures of me were taken by bighitmike838)















Hiking back up



Another drop picture


----------



## eatskisleep (Oct 28, 2006)

And more pictures...

-------------------------------
New Hampshire
Eric checking out the roller and his line



Eric dropping into the first of many rollers on the trail







Chris hitting a drop




Chris on the log ride






From the top of Black Cap




One of the most beautiful views I have ever seen, not to mention the best biking I have ever done thus far.


----------



## eatskisleep (Oct 28, 2006)

Now looking back up at Black Cap from more than 600 feet below, you can see where the rolling ledge is where the above pictures were taken.




Now the view from the top of Cranmore was great too:













Let me know what you think of them,
eatskisleep


----------

